# Do you even lift?



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

OFC bro!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

I totally lift. See?


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

yeah breh, all KINDZA GAINS.


----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

*struggles to be impressed* :clap.................................................. :get


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Used to, before I slipped a disc in my back. Once again, daaaayum I feel old.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I lift myself up in the morning getting out of bed and other stuff.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I be straight 'mirin


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Serephina said:


> *struggles to be impressed* :clap.................................................. :get


Mom you're not impressed with your own son...?


----------



## J220 (Aug 20, 2013)

Yeah man I do. Been making myself All, Kinds, of Gainz........

Allll Kiiiiiinnnddzzz


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

GAAAlIIIIINZZZ


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

35873


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I don't.


----------



## J220 (Aug 20, 2013)




----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

What a coincidence, that's exactly what I look like when I lift (second photo).


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Lol. Yes I lift and I'm jacked. Fight me irl. Come at me bro


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

I've been slacking off a bit lately.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm a genetic freak.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

farfegnugen said:


> I'm a genetic freak.


Same here


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

Of course I lift... The spoon to get it into my mouth, otherwise how could I eat so much ice cream?


----------



## fcmallari02 (Dec 2, 2013)

DerSteppenwolf said:


> Of course I lift... The spoon to get it into my mouth, otherwise how could I eat so much ice cream?


That made me LOL


----------



## Putin (May 21, 2013)

Basic calisthenics- pushups, crunches, etc. I don't get too crazy.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

I have been slacking off, but I can't deny I do lift and make me all kinds of gainnzzz.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

Carrying things is part of my job.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

I lift cupcakes into my mouth


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

DerSteppenwolf said:


> Of course I lift... The spoon to get it into my mouth, otherwise how could I eat so much ice cream?


Aw... you beat me to the punch.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Everyday. I actually get paid doing it.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Of course brah,what do u think I do all day?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

came in expecting thread full of people who dont even lift













leaving satisfied


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I dont need to prove my masculinity macho strength by showing a muscular body to anyone. Its good to exercise and build strength/muscle but I dont see how its going to solve inner related issues. imo


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

CopadoMexicano said:


> I dont need to prove my masculinity macho strength by showing a muscular body to anyone. Its good to exercise and build strength/muscle but I dont see how its going to solve inner related issues. imo


I doubt most people that work out are looking to prove anything. It's a confidence boost, It probably means you're healthy and fit, makes you feel good to look good, It's more attractive to women in general, etc. There's no shame in working out and getting all kindz of gainz.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

I do Progressive Calisthenics, so I lift myself :b


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Serephina (Apr 13, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> Mom you're not impressed with your own son...?


Er .............. that comment was meant for, um ......... oh yes, someone further up the page than your comment! *Phew*

Such a sensitive boy ............ I'm sure I don't know where you get that from .........


----------



## Mochyn (Jan 6, 2014)

I lift the mood when I enter a room :clap


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Sometimes I use the stairs.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

Of course, brah. Lifting ain't only for bros, ya know :b


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

I prefer guys who odd lift.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

# LiftingLikeBeyonce


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

nope I see it as a waste going to the gym if you stop going you lose it and I can lift most things if I cant the a trolley if still not forklift


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Everyday at work. Pulling, grabing, pushing, dragging, lifting, and loading windows is all i do.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

Not anymore. I stopped about a year ago.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

visualkeirockstar said:


> Everyday at work. Pulling, grabing, pushing, dragging, lifting, and loading windows is all i do.


that will work :yes.

Anything like lifting heavy rock, cinder block, or lifting heavy material like boxes 70Ibs or above in my opinion will make you strong.


----------



## Maryanne1986 (Feb 28, 2014)

i lift 100kg (not bad for a girl) 
and quad press 200kg in the gym


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Lifting is for losers.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

5 lbs take it or leave it.
Naw but in all seriousness I'm not allowed to exercise :c


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

lift what though


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

since when it became guys obligation to lift, theres no point if you will never get a gf


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

10 lbs. I'm a beast.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

I am lifting a pen and a piece of paper from time to time. Maybe, if I get really into it, my laptop. Does that count as lifting?:um


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

JH1983 said:


>


Lol! I was gonna post this! 
So technically, the only way you can say "I lift bro" is if you're black and you do calisthenics at the park :lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I ain't got time for that, my body is still attractive, right guys? GUYS???

Anyway, I did for 6 months but I just didn't enjoy it, and therefore didn't see the point.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Only at work, and it's just crates of foodstuffs. otherwise no. Co-worker keeps telling me I need to eat more lol, even though I'm not underweight.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Lol! I was gonna post this!
> So technically, the only way you can say "I lift bro" is if you're black and you do calisthenics at the park :lol


If you only lift yourself, do you even lift?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

lifting weights is for sissies


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

Sometimes. But I kind of stopped when I noticed my body lost what little "curves" it had and started looking more like a skinny dude. Guess I develop muscle fast, and in the wrong places.


----------



## ineverwipe (Jun 16, 2013)

Yes I even lift


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah I tried it once, but they're just so.......heavy??


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

errday


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

This is hilarious:


----------



## perennial wallflower (Feb 17, 2014)

Some of the pots and pans here are pretty heavy.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

arnie said:


> This is hilarious:


That guy really cracks me up :lol 
What is his accent though??


----------



## Hussle (Mar 5, 2014)

i have no choice


----------



## HarryStanluv25 (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes. I lift the milk carton when pouring myself milk with my cookies.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

HarryStanluv25 said:


> Yes. I lift the milk carton when pouring myself milk with my cookies.


mmm cookies..Im gonna lift me some candy bars and protein bars at the gym come break time.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I lift them 12 oz Dew cans. SO MUCH GAINZ!!!


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I lift food shopping bags sometimes, and laundry baskets and vacuum cleaners (>.< cursed contraptions) and sometimes... Sometimes I lift cups.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)




----------



## someguyaz (Apr 12, 2011)

About three times a week.


----------



## No Real Help (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## loneliness (Oct 3, 2013)

Brah lift, I


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Ironically, he later died while.... deadlifting.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Yes, about 2-3 times a week. I don't lift anything over 25 lbs though. I'm 5'1, so please take my height into consideration.


----------



## boas (Jun 9, 2013)

Once every few months I become motivated to work out but apathy quickly takes over. Too much effort, cba.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Edwolf (Dec 6, 2013)

i only can lift 75lbs on bench


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I lift a book every once in a while.


----------



## ASB20 (Jun 5, 2013)

arnie said:


>


Admittedly, that's pretty damn good form for 8 tires.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

theres really no point to workout if you know you will never get a gf, im just gonna let myself become fat and rotten


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

yeah bruh


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Lifting in a post apocalyptic world:

Skip ahead to 1:15


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Don't forget *leg day* guys:


----------



## hybridmoments (Feb 24, 2014)

jk


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

hybridmoments said:


> jk
> \


So, true. So true. Only replace cake with pastries.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

No, I'm too lazy. I just take walks. I don't dig the supermuscular look anyways.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Almost every day. Unless I'm feeling lazy which right now I feel like.


----------

